# Regulador de corriente con transistor de paso



## kusanagy100 (Jun 5, 2012)

hola resulta que modifique una fuente de pc para hacerme un cargador de bateria de auto.

el tema es que cuando conecto la bateria la corriente se va por las nubes, para evitar esto me puse a calcular componentes necesarios para un limitador de corriente con componentes que tenia a mano.

el problema es que no funciona

aca les cuelgo el circuito muy simple jeej.

un saludo jente


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola un cordial saludo

No lo conosco a ese tal *Jente*  (es broma)

NO reconosco el circuito, pero un regulador de tension no es 

Ahora bien la tension de la fuente fue los 12V, pero la bateria que tipo como tension es?? Ah (horas/ampers) etc danos datos para que te ayudemos 

adios


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 5, 2012)

La idea de ese circuito es la de limitar la corriente, a medida que aumenta, la caída de tensión sobre la resistencia de 0,6 aumenta y hace que el transistor 2n2222 empiece a conducir, impidiendo que el Tip122 siga entregando más corriente (quitandole corriente de la base).


----------



## powerful (Jun 5, 2012)

Si modificaste la fuente de la pc , puedes entonces obtener un voltaje ajustable ,digamos de 13V a 14.6y limitas la intensidad con un resistencia enseriada segun tus necesidades.

el volt ajustable me refiero el de la salida de la fuente de la pc


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 5, 2012)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> hola resulta que modifique una fuente de pc para hacerme un cargador de bateria de auto.
> 
> el tema es que cuando conecto la bateria la corriente se va por las nubes, para evitar esto me puse a calcular componentes necesarios para un limitador de corriente con componentes que tenia a mano.
> 
> ...



kusanagy, a que te referis con que no funciona? danos alguna descripcion mas precisa, quisas así podremos apuntarle al problema sin estar adivinando


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 5, 2012)

bueno les comento. a la fuente le modifique la pata 1 del tl494 y blablalba para conseguir 15.1v, hasta aca todo ok

cuando conecto la fuente directo a la bateria esta se apaga y hay que desconectar la alimentacion de la fuente esperar y volver a conectar.

cuando hago lo mismo pero pongo en serie un tester de esos comunes en amperimetro la fuente no se apaga, y el tester marca al rededor de 12 amper que ban bajando y despues de un rato se calienta un poco la parte de las conexiones del tester.

cuando conecto la fuente con el tester y con el regulador que adjunte arriba la corriente era de 20mA si no le estoy errando apenas se movia el tercer digito del display jeej

la bateria es una bateria de auto comun 12v 75a/h

y le sigo dando vueltas al tema pero no le encuentro solucion segun los calculos de polarizacion los valores estan bien, estoy pensando en que este mal el 122 o el 2n2222.

saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 5, 2012)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> bueno les comento. a la fuente le modifique la pata 1 del tl494 y "blablalba" confusedpara conseguir 15.1v, hasta aca todo ok
> 
> cuando conecto la fuente directo a la bateria esta se apaga y hay que desconectar la alimentacion de la fuente esperar y volver a conectar.
> 
> ...



salvo en el primer caso, donde habria que ver por qué se apaga la fuente si la conectas directo a la batería, el resto es correcto, te comento, si la fuente esta ajustada a 15V y la bateria de 12Vcc queda directa, ésta toma una tensión de entre 13.2 y 13.6V cuando le haces circular corriente para cargarla, como lo unico que limita la corriente en el primer caso es el shunt del propio tester, la corriente se va al maximo que pueda circular, limitandose por las caidas de tension en los cables, los bornes del tester, la resistencia del shunt interno y la resistencia interna de la propia bateria.

en el segundo caso, donde tenes el limite de corriente, éste necesita cierta tensión entre sus extremos, para poder polarizarse, con lo cual, si tenes la fuente a 15V, y la batería a 13.6V, solo te quedan 1,4V para poder polarizarse, ergo, no logra entrar en conduccion.

ojo que ese circuito limitador de corriente no te mantendrá la corriente a un valor constante, porque cambia la corriente de polarizacion del transistor de paso, dependiendo de la diferencia de tension entre la fuente y la carga (en este caso la batería)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 5, 2012)

Amigo kusanagy100,  una opcion podria ser: colocas un circuito detector de corriente, peeeero  lo utilizas como "realimentacion mediante optoacoplador si fuera necesario" para disminuir la tension de salida en el punto que modificaste, de esta manera tiendes a mantener una corriente de carga mas estable.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 entonces este circuito no me sirve por lo que comentas que me variaría la corriente.

de que otra forma podría limitar la corriente máxima, mas bien como hace esos cargadores de batería que son del tamaño de un motor??? jeje

Gudino Roberto duberlin entonces tendría que dejar la resistencia de 0.6 y el 2n2222 y conectar el opto acoplador ahí, y después el tip lo comanda el opto acoplador no?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola me prendo a la idea del regulador este y paso a comentarle.
En otro día encontré una luz de emergencia que traen una batería de 6V 4Ah (dice batería de recargable de ácido-plomo sellada 6V) y estuve mirando el circuito y la misma es cargada con una fuente que mide 13V en vacío (sin carga) y tiene una resistencia demmm 6,8 ohm y pensé en crear otra fuente de 9V y aplicarle este circuito porque en verdad no sé si el mismo trabaje a 13V??? ( para mi es todo un abismo que el circuito reduzca a 6V )

El tema es que no cuento con el TIP122 (darlintong) y pensé en hacerlo con 2 transistores suprimir el 2N2222  y quedaría 2 BC548 y un TIP41C la resistencias la tengo, pero la idea es tratar de hacerlo con transistores que es con lo que mas cuento en el taller o sea mi tema Q1, Q2 y Q3 

​
Saludin lavandin ayudin


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 6, 2012)

@sstc mientras me ropia la cabeza con este regulador encontre un circuito en la red muy parecido al tuyo.por otro lado veo que el tip41 necesita una corriente de base de 2a cosa que el bc548 no puede dar, en cambio un tip122 necesita solo 120mA en su base

ya lo probaste?

segun entiendo este tipo e circuitos necesita una tension de alimentacion superior a la que regula en la carga para poder polarizar los transistores.

asique ha toquetear el tl494 para aumentar la tension jajaaj

mira este es el circuito qeu te digo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 6, 2012)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> @sstc mientras me ropia la cabeza con este regulador encontre un circuito en la red muy parecido al tuyo.por otro lado veo que el tip41 necesita una corriente de base de 2a cosa que el bc548 no puede dar, en cambio un tip122 necesita solo 120mA en su base
> 
> ya lo probaste?



No lo provee por eso lo pregunte!!! eso de la base no lo sabia gracias por el dato veré, pero ojo que hay un BC548 antes.
Con respecto al circuito no lo veo es que tomaste el link de una pagina que las protege a las imágenes cosas de minutos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 6, 2012)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> bueno les comento. a la fuente le modifique la pata 1 del tl494 y blablalba para conseguir 15.1v, hasta aca todo ok
> 
> cuando conecto la fuente directo a la bateria esta se apaga y hay que desconectar la alimentacion de la fuente esperar y volver a conectar.
> 
> ...



¿Batería de auto cumún de 75 A/h? Las que veo por acá, de auto, son de 750 A/h.

Las baterías de auto (ácido/plomo) se cargan con un máximo de 1% de su capacidad de carga nominal. Para 75 A/h debería ser no más de 0,75 A constantes.
Eso se controla manteniendo una tensión de carga estabilizada con precisión. En la mayoría de las baterías viene un letrero que dice: Evitar someter a carga a tensiones superiores a 14.1V. Esto para las baterías de auto, para las cuales, lo normal nominal sería 13,8V.
Si le conectas una fuente de 15,1V directamente, la corriente de carga se va a disparar en forma exponencial y tu fuente no podrá suministrar el requerimiento (Considerate afortunado). Los circuitos de protección de la fuente la bloquearán, eso es lo que está sucediendo.
Cuando colocas el multímetro en serie la R interna del mismo reducirá el flujo de corriente y, por tanto, la fuente no se apagará. Pobres cables del multímetro calibre AWG # 20 si acaso, soportando 12A.
Con el multímetro insertado y la fuente andando, mide la tensión en la salida de la fuente y luego la que llega a la batería y comenta los resultados.

Saludos:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 6, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Batería de auto cumún de 75 A/h? Las que veo por acá, de auto, son de 750 A/h.



si son comunes *las baterias de 12V 75Ah*


----------



## powerful (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola mcrven, Las baterías de auto, van de aprox 40Ah a 100Ah,  los 750Ah son los CCA no confundir con la capacidad nominal,Cn. Lo que dice Kusanagy100 es la capacidad nominal ,Cn , llamada también C20 (75Ah).
Una batería de Pb-ácido se considera 100% cargada cuando entre sus bornes llega a 14.6V y se mantiene ese voltaje por 2horas disminuyendo la intensidad de carga progresivamente.
La mayoría de autos llegan a 14.2V a 14,4V cuando estan sobre los 1500RPM aproximadamente.
Cuando ecualizas una batería de Pb-ácido para auto le inyectas tensiones entre 15 a 16V por una o dos horas. Si la ecualización es con pulsos , éstos superan los 17Vpico.
Saludos!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 6, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Batería de auto cumún de 75 A/h? Las que veo por acá, de auto, son de 750 A/h.
> 
> Las baterías de auto (ácido/plomo) se cargan con un máximo de 1% de su capacidad de carga nominal. Para 75 A/h debería ser no más de 0,75 A constantes.
> Eso se controla manteniendo una tensión de carga estabilizada con precisión. En la mayoría de las baterías viene un letrero que dice: Evitar someter a carga a tensiones superiores a 14.1V. Esto para las baterías de auto, para las cuales, lo normal nominal sería 13,8V.
> Si le conectas una fuente de 15,1V directamente, la corriente de carga se va a disparar en forma exponencial y tu fuente no podrá suministrar el requerimiento (Considerate afortunado). Los circuitos de protección de la fuente la bloquearán, eso es lo que está sucediendo.....



estimado mcrven, estimo que te habras confundido un poco... las baterias de arranque automotriz son de entre 45Ah hasta 100Ah (para motores diesel), para camiones se suele utilizar 24V y se instalan dos baterias de entre 100Ah y 220Ah cada una, teniendo una capacidad total de 5280Wh (24V x 220Ah) ahora bien, tenes idea del tamaño que debería tener una batería de 12Vcc 750Ah? (osea 9KWh?)

por otro lado, si fuera cierto, el 1% de 750 seria 7.5A y no 750mA....

volviendo a la realidad, las baterías de arranque de automotor, suelen ser de entre 45Ah y 100Ah, (raro el caso, para los diesel modernos las mas grandes son de 75-80Ah).. y se las carga a un regimen de entre 8 y 10 horas, para procesos de carga de 3 estados (fondo-flote) y entre 12 y 14 horas para una carga a nivel de flote. con lo cual, se las carga con un decimo de la capacidad nominal de la batería, es decir C/10 o 10% (7,5A) y se puede hacer a corriente constante o corriente decreciente, de eso depende el tiempo que tardará en cargarse.

@kusanagy100: terrible lio es ese esquema, tuve que ponerme vizco para verlo, y encima descubrir que era mas de lo mismo:enfadado:....

sí, se puede mejorar, y hacer que sea realmente corriente constante, y se puede hacer de varias formas, el tema es cual es la capacidad tecnica de quien lo haga, se puede hacer con un circuito serie y un muy buen disipador, o metiendo mano en la fuente switching, pero es bastante mas elaborado, y complicado de hacer, inclusive, no en todas las fuentes se podria implementar, ya que no todas estan hechas de la misma manera...


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 me inclino por la primera opcion con un ben disipador ya que tengo disipadores y coolers de fuente atx por todos lados seria bueno aprobecharlos.

con respecto al circuito en si que es lo que debo cambiar? aumentar la tension de la fuente asi se puede polarizar el tip? trabajar con comparadores ? opto?

mas bien yo preferia un diseño simple pero eficaz. porque metiendonos en las proteciones de la fuente ya es otro tema...

saludos.

PD: para entender el ultimo circuito qeu poste estuve un dia mirandolo jajaajaja


----------



## mcrven (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.duncan.com.ve/pro_auto_duncan.html

Bueno pues tendremos discrepancias con los fabricantes.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 6, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> http://www.duncan.com.ve/pro_auto_duncan.html
> 
> Bueno pues tendremos discrepancias con los fabricantes.



despues de haber posteado, me imaginé que podria venir por ahí lo que posteaste...

ese dato que declara el fabricante como *rendimiento de arranque*, y que los fabricantes identifican como CA o CCA,  Crank Current o Cold Crank Current, es la corriente en frio que puede entregar la batería durante 30 como maximo, pero no te dá una idea certera de la capacidad, este dato depende de la resistencia interna de la batería, y, como es de suponer, cuanto mas grande es la batería, menor resistencia interna tendrá, y mayor va a ser dicho rendimiento de arranque.

extraído de la misma pagina web que posteaste: 


> *Rendimiento en el Arranque (CA):* descarga en amperios  que puede dar una batería a 0 °C durante 30 segundos y manteniendo un  voltaje igual o superior a 1,2 voltios por celda


----------



## powerful (Jun 6, 2012)

mcrven, la columna que indica: RENDIMIENTO ARRANQUE 27ºC , es la máxima corriente que te puede dar la batería por 30 segundos con un voltaje en bornes de 7.2V a una temperatura de 27ºC , se conoce como HCA , el CCA es el amp de arranque en frío -18ºC y obviamente es un valor menor.
Para realizar un cargador se trabaja con la capacidad nominal ,Cn ó C20.
Saludos!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 6, 2012)

bueno, aca va la primer aproximación, espero respuestas....

a ver quien encuentra la diferencia con el primer esquema que se posteó?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 6, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola me prendo a la idea del regulador este y paso a comentarle.
> En otro día encontré una luz de emergencia que traen una batería de 6V 4Ah (dice batería de recargable de ácido-plomo sellada 6V) y estuve mirando el circuito y la misma es cargada con una fuente que mide 13V en vacío (sin carga) y tiene una resistencia demmm 6,8 ohm y pensé en crear otra fuente de 9V y aplicarle este circuito porque en verdad no sé si el mismo trabaje a 13V??? ( para mi es todo un abismo que el circuito reduzca a 6V )
> 
> El tema es que no cuento con el TIP122 (darlintong) y pensé en hacerlo con 2 transistores suprimir el 2N2222  y quedaría 2 BC548 y un TIP41C la resistencias la tengo, pero la idea es tratar de hacerlo con transistores que es con lo que mas cuento en el taller o sea mi tema Q1, Q2 y Q3
> ...



Gato... no me explico cual es tu preocupación. El TIP122 es un darlington y la configuración Q3-Q2 del circuito que posteas también es una configuración darlington.
Del resto, el circuito es exactamente igual al otro. Solo que un TR o dos TRs que cumplen la misma función.
Q1 lee la caída tensión generada por la corriente que recorre R2. Cuando esa tensión alcanza la tensión de 0,7V, se saturará Q1 y provocará el corte entre base-emisor del darlington.
Si la R limitadora (R2) es de 6,8Ω esto se cortará a I = V/R = 0,7V/6,8Ω = 0,103 A.
El resto de los circuitos es similar.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 6, 2012)

exelente hazard_1998 pero te pregunto necesariamente tiene que ser con un MJ15003 si total circulan aprox 3A?

otra cosa no entendi la parte de la refrigeracion del transistor. mi idea era meterlo adentro de la caja de la fuente atx y agregarle del otro lado otro cooler de 8x8 entonces para generar un tunel de viento

las resistencias no tendrian que ser de mas potencia?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 6, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola me prendo a la idea del regulador este y paso a comentarle.
> En otro día encontré una luz de emergencia que traen una batería de 6V 4Ah (dice batería de recargable de ácido-plomo sellada 6V) y estuve mirando el circuito y la misma es cargada con una fuente que mide 13V en vacío (sin carga) y tiene una resistencia demmm 6,8 ohm y pensé en crear otra fuente de 9V y aplicarle este circuito porque en verdad no sé si el mismo trabaje a 13V??? ( para mi es todo un abismo que el circuito reduzca a 6V )
> 
> El tema es que no cuento con el TIP122 (darlintong) y pensé en hacerlo con 2 transistores suprimir el 2N2222  y quedaría 2 BC548 y un TIP41C la resistencias la tengo, pero la idea es tratar de hacerlo con transistores que es con lo que mas cuento en el taller o sea mi tema Q1, Q2 y Q3
> ...



A ver, yo lo analizaría así:

Para averiguar la corriente de corte (o a la que no se puede superar), parto de una cierta corriente Icq2 en donde se que el Q1 va a empezar a conducir debido al valor de R2, entonces supongo 1A:

[LATEX]I_{cq2}=1A \Rightarrow V_{R2}=V_{beq1}=I_{cq2}.R_{2}=0,6v[/LATEX]

Si te fijás en las hojas de dato del 548, tenés una curva que te vincula Icq con Vbeq:



De ahí sabes que Icq1=1mA

Sigamos viendo que pasa con el resto de las tensiones/corrientes:

- De la hoja de datos del Tip41, la Vbeq2=0,8v en base a la Icq2 que supuse.
- El Hfe del Tip41 para la Icq2 es de 70

[LATEX]I_{bq2}=\frac{I_{cq2}}{h_{fe2}}=\frac{1A}{70} \approx 14,3mA = I_{cq3}[/LATEX]

- El Hfe del 548 para la Icq3 es de 300 aprox.

[LATEX]I_{bq3}=\frac{I_{cq3}}{h_{fe3}}=\frac{14,3mA}{300} \approx 48uA[/LATEX]

Por último la Vbeq3 se puede obtener del gráfico que puse antes y rondará en 0,7v en base a un Icq de 14mA

En base a todos esos datos, se puede calcular la Vb3 y la corriente que suministra R1 a la base de Q3:

[LATEX]V_{b3}=V_{beq2}+V_{beq3}+V_{R2}+V_{bateria}=0,8v+0,7v+0,6v+6v=8,1v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]I_{R1}=\frac{V_{fuente}-V_{b3}}{R_{1}}=\frac{9v-8,1v}{120 \Omega}= 7,5mA[/LATEX]

Esto implica que R1 suministra corriente de exceso para que Q3 reciba la corriente necesaria (IR1=7,5mA e Icq1=1mA), por lo tanto el corte no se encuentra en 1A, pero se le acerca.

A ojo (y usando los gráficos) para que se llegue a ese límite de corriente, Vbeq1 deberá ser un poco menos de 0,7v para pedir casi esos 7,5mA que entrega IR1 y limíte de esta forma limite la corriente.

[LATEX]V_{beq1-limite}=0,7v \Rightarrow I_{cq2}=\frac{V_{beq1-limite}}{R_{2}}=1,16A[/LATEX]

Entonces la corriente máxima que entregará el circuito será de 1,16A aproximadamente.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 6, 2012)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> hazard_1998 entonces este circuito no me sirve por lo que comentas que me variaría la corriente.
> 
> de que otra forma podría limitar la corriente máxima, mas bien como hace esos cargadores de batería que son del tamaño de un motor??? jeje
> 
> Gudino Roberto duberlin entonces tendría que dejar la resistencia de 0.6 y el 2n2222 y conectar el opto acoplador ahí, y después el tip lo comanda el opto acoplador no?



Basicamente seria algo asi como lo comentas, la idea es que cuando conduzca el 2N2222 por exceso de corriente, active el correspondiente transistor para excitar el optoacoplador y este se encarga de reducir la tension de salida. Debes lograr que la realimentacion sea integrada es decir con retardo que puedes lograr con algun filtro RC, pues evitas que oscile y estropee todo!!! Exitos Amigo.-


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 6, 2012)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> exelente hazard_1998 pero te pregunto necesariamente tiene que ser con un MJ15003 si total circulan aprox 3A?


si, el transistor esta un poco sobredimensionado, pero tiene un par de motivos... 

21W constantes de disipación no son poca cosa, y si bien un 2N3055H puede cumplir la tarea, tampoco creo que haya tanta diferencia de precio, ademas, hoy dia, es bastante facil de conseguir y tolera bien la disipacion de potencia que le impone el circuito 



kusanagy100 dijo:


> otra cosa no entendi la parte de la refrigeracion del transistor. mi idea era meterlo adentro de la caja de la fuente atx y agregarle del otro lado otro cooler de 8x8 entonces para generar un tunel de viento



mirá, hacé la prueba montando el transistor en un buen disipador de calor y verificá vos mismo si el montaje que querés hacer es viable, despues, una vez que lo tengas bien probado, podes emprolijar y buscar alternativas al ensamblado.



kusanagy100 dijo:


> las resistencias no tendrian que ser de mas potencia?


nop, con 1,5A (por cada resistencia) tendras 1W de disipacion constante por cada resistencia, por eso en el plano puse 5W ceramicas, para darle margen y para que tenga un cuerpo suficientemente grande para poder disipar 1W sin quemar la placa. igual, es recomendable que esten espaciadas entre sí y entre las resistencias y la placa u otros elementos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 6, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, aca va la primer aproximación, espero respuestas....
> 
> a ver quien encuentra la diferencia con el primer esquema que se posteó?



La diferencia apreciable, para mi, no es otra que el punto de inserción de la batería.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 7, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Gato... no me explico cual es tu preocupación. El TIP122 es un darlington y la configuración Q3-Q2 del circuito que posteas también es una configuración darlington.
> Del resto, el circuito es exactamente igual al otro. Solo que un TR o dos TRs que cumplen la misma función.
> Q1 lee la caída tensión generada por la corriente que recorre R2. Cuando esa tensión alcanza la tensión de 0,7V, se saturará Q1 y provocará el corte entre base-emisor del darlington.
> Si la R limitadora (R2) es de 6,8Ω esto se cortará a I = V/R = 0,7V/6,8Ω = 0,103 A.
> El resto de los circuitos es similar.



Ese es el problema que no tengo el darlington y lo tengo que hacer con dos transistores y los que tengo a mano son esos y quería saber si era factible.



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> [LATEX]Sacando la formulas siendo que soy técnico retirado y no ingeniero y mucho menos matemático [/LATEX]
> 
> Se puede calcular el Vb Q3 y la corriente que suministra R1:
> 
> ...



 entiendo donde están mi punto críticos en R1 y R2 para que pueda usar los transistores propuesto y pueda usar 9V para cargar la batería de 6V y veo que 1,1A es mucha corriente de carga 

gracias *cosmefulanito*, *mcrven*
​


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jun 7, 2012)

bueno en unos días lo armo pruebo comento y pongo fotos

ahora viene el otro tema este cargador funciona a una corriente de 3A/h entonces para cargar distintas baterías tendría que a saber su capacidad por ejemplo: si deseo cargar una batería de 55A/h a 3A/h serian unas 18 horas, en cambio una batería de 90A/h serian 30 horas 

corrijan me si me equivoco

para dejarlo claro de una ves una batería de 12v esta totalmente cargada cuando la tensión de sus bornes en vació es 12.7v no?

pregunto esto para agregarle a futuro el corte automático, pero no se si combine hacerlo por tensión ( cuando llegue a 12.7v corta), o por tiempo (cuanta la cantidad de tiempo de carga y corta)

saludos y gracias, que no decaiga el post


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Ese es el problema que no tengo el darlington y lo tengo que hacer con dos transistores y los que tengo a mano son esos y quería saber si era factible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que sí, es mucha corriente de carga. Pero creo que Cosme calculó esa corriente para una R2 de valor distinto:





cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ...
> [LATEX]V_{beq1-limite}=0,7v \Rightarrow I_{cq2}=\frac{V_{beq1-limite}}{R_{2}}=1,16A[/LATEX]
> 
> Entonces la corriente máxima que entregará el circuito será de 1,16A aproximadamente.



Mirando en reversa este cálculo, tendríamos que: V_(beq1-limite) / 1,16A = 0,604 Ω (R2)

pero tu R2 es = 6,8 Ω, según el diagrama que publicaste.

Según eso: I_limite (Corriente máxima de CARGA) será = V_(beq1-limite) / 6,8Ω (R2) = 0,103 A. Traducido: 103 mA aproximadamente.

Posiblemente cosme se haya confundido de valor para R2.

P.D.: Revisando un poco creo darme cuenta de cual es la confusión. En ese último cálculo Cosmefulanito04 dice calcular con R2. Luce correcto que se calcule con R1 pues, lo que quiere mostrar es la corriente máxima que podría entregar el circuito (Configuración darlington Q2-Q3), mientras que nosotros interpretamos que es el límite asignado para la corriente de carga.

Es mi opinión y puedo estar errado. Vamos a esperar su aclaratoria.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 7, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Ese es el problema que no tengo el darlington y lo tengo que hacer con dos transistores y los que tengo a mano son esos y quería saber si era factible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No seas cabezón, un técnico ley de ohm y kirchhoff lo sabe 

A lo sumo no sabrás la relación Ic=hfe*ib y que la corriente funciona como un nodo Ie=Ic+Ib. El resto es solo ver hojas de datos.



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> La verdad es que sí, es mucha corriente de carga. Pero creo que Cosme calculó esa corriente para una R2 de valor distinto:
> 
> ---------- Actualizado después de 11 minutos ----------
> 
> ...



La R2 que publicó en su esquemático es de 0,6ohm (valor comercial 0,68 si querés), salvo que este reciego 

Una forma de bajar la corriente es jugar con el valor de R1, hacerlo lo suficientemente grande como para que la corriente limite mucho antes. Por ej. con 22kohm, el límite se corre hacia abajo y a medida que vamos aumentando esa resistencia, menor es la corriente límite. Lo malo de este circuito es la poca linealidad a la hora de fijar los componentes.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ...
> 
> La R2 que publicó en su esquemático es de 0,6ohm (valor comercial 0,68 si querés), salvo que este reciego



Mis disculpas Cosme...

Pues la verdad es que revisé todo el hilo y, ciertamente, fue un error mio. No se de donde saqué esa lectura (OJO: no fumo y casi que ni tomo).

Ciertamente que con la R1 se debería fijar la corriente promedio de carga y con R2 la máxima permitida por el tipo de batería que se quiere cargar, por eso es que el circuito de Electrónica 2000 muestra un selector que permite variar el límite máximo, en tres niveles. Esto permitiría utilizar el limitador con baterías de diferente rata de carga.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 7, 2012)

El circuito ese en realidad funciona más como protección que como "regulador de corriente..." como menciona el título.

Si por ej. cambiamos la batería y ponemos un regulador de tensión de 5v (supongamos uno ideal que soporte una corriente infinita) y después del regulador una carga resistiva, vemos como en función de esa carga el circuito es capaz de entregar la corriente necesaria hasta llegar al límite, es decir:

- Carga de 100k => Vout=5v e Iout=50uA
- Carga de 10k => Vout=5v e Iout=500uA
- Carga de 1k => Vout=5v e Iout=5mA
- Carga de 100 => Vout=5v e Iout=50mA
- Carga de 10 => Vout=5v e Iout=500mA
- Carga de 5 => Vout=5v e Iout=1A
- Carga de 1 => Vout=?? (<5v seguro, posiblemente 1,16v) e Iout=1,16A...

Ahora si se desea una carga constante, lo mejor es hacer una fuente de corriente usando un transistor de esta forma:



Donde Rcarga se reemplaza por una fuente de 6v y Vcc por 9v.

Otra alternativa si no se desea que la batería quede contra Vcc, es usar un PNP y un zener para fijar la corriente deseada, algo como esto:



Donde Q2 nada más está para habilitar o no la carga de la batería.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 7, 2012)

; dijo:
			
		

> Luce correcto que se calcule con R1 pues, lo que quiere mostrar es la corriente máxima que podría entregar el circuito (Configuración darlington Q2-Q3)


OK



			
				; dijo:
			
		

> A lo sumo no sabrás la relación Ic=hfe*ib y que la corriente funciona como un nodo Ie=Ic+Ib.



pss: no me la sé (o Dios me iré al infierno y que será de mi) pero voy aaaa tratar de entenderla 



			
				; dijo:
			
		

> La R2 que publicó en su esquemático es de 0,6ohm (valor comercial 0,68 si querés), salvo que este resiego?



Pregunta retórica 



			
				; dijo:
			
		

> un técnico ley de ohm y kirchhoff lo sabe





			
				; dijo:
			
		

> Una forma de bajar la corriente es jugar con el valor de R1, hacerlo lo suficientemente grande como para que la corriente limite mucho antes. Por ej. con 22kohm, el límite se corre hacia abajo y a medida que vamos aumentando esa resistencia,



 un potenciómetro!!!



			
				; dijo:
			
		

> El circuito ese en realidad funciona más como protección que como "regulador de corriente" Si por ej. cambiamos la batería y ponemos un regulador de tensión de 5v y después del regulador una carga resistiva, vemos como en función de esa carga el circuito es capaz de entregar la corriente necesaria hasta llegar al límite



Ok buena interpretación 



			
				; dijo:
			
		

> Ahora si se desea una carga constante, lo mejor es hacer una fuente de corriente usando un transistor



Si esto no funciona FEEDBACK y vuelvo a releer y a ver esos circuitos el de zenner se ve chido 

Un cordial saludo *Cosme* y *Mcrven* y gracias por lustrar mas la respuesta.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Sep 2, 2012)

bueno este finde tuve un tiempo libre y me puse a modificar una fuente atx y logre que trabaje en 20v hice el circuito que posteo hazard_1998 y cuando lo enciendo en vacio la resistencia de 100 ohm que va a la base del mje se empieza a recalentar y le sale umito, aclaro que esta es de 1/4 de watio.

con poner una de mas potencia ya esta? porque con 5a de corriente de base y 15v esta resistencia tendria que disipar 75w pero no me cierra el numero

alguna idea?


----------



## kusanagy100 (Sep 8, 2012)

he cambiado la resistencia de 100 ohm por una de 2w y se sigue calentando en vacio, bajo carga nose porque todavia no he probado.

esto es normal?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 8, 2012)

Hola Amigo, pues la verdad sube algun grafico para observar lo que mencionas.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Sep 8, 2012)

el circuito es este


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sobre la resistencia de 100 Ohm vas a tener esta caída de tensión:



Es decir:

[LATEX]Vcc=V_{r1}+V_{be1}+V_{be2}[/LATEX]

Vbe2 será algo cercano a 0,7v y Vbe1 dependerá de lo que dice la hoja de datos del transistor cuando sobre colector hay una corriente de 3A, suponé 1v, entonces la tensión sobre R1 será:

[LATEX]V_{r1}=Vcc-\(V_{be1}+V_{be2}\)=20v-(0,7v+1v) \approx 18,3v[/LATEX]

Por lo tanto la potencia en esa resistencia será:

[LATEX]P_{r1}=\frac{V_{r1}^2}{R1}=3,24W[/LATEX]

Y la corriente que circula por ahí será:

[LATEX]I_{r1}=\frac{V_{r1}}{R1}=180mA[/LATEX]

Alternativas:

- Usar una resistencia de 5w 
- Usar un transistor en modo Darlington con Q1 y evitar esa gran corriente.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 9, 2012)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> he cambiado la resistencia de 100 ohm por una de 2w y se sigue calentando en vacio, bajo carga nose porque todavia no he probado.
> 
> esto es normal?



Hola Amigo, Q1 deberia ser Darlington, de esa manera tendras un BETA mayor, por lo tanto R1 deberas calcularla, que logicamente tendra mayor valor ohmico.


----------

